# disk brakes on impala that accepts 13 inch wheels



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

i have a 63ss i want to put disc brakes on it but most of the kits say 15inch wheels or larger aknow its been done but whats the kits to use or car i need to pull from


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

ABS brake sells a kit for 13" or 14" no modification necessary in either chrome or raw...Building a 62 rag right now and I'm using the kit on this car front and back with a ford 9" big bearing.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Sep 21 2009, 04:06 PM~15144080
> *ABS brake sells a kit for 13" or 14" no modification necessary in either chrome or raw...Building a 62 rag right now and I'm using the kit on this car front and back with a ford 9" big bearing.
> *


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 21 2009, 03:00 AM~15138853
> *i have a 63ss i want to put disc brakes on it but most of the kits say 15inch wheels or larger aknow its been done but whats the kits to use or car i need to pull from
> *



from what the companies that do brake conversions told me, it's 15 inch wheels with standard offset............


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Sep 21 2009, 05:37 PM~15145034
> *from what the companies that do brake conversions told me, it's 15 inch wheels with standard offset............
> *


True


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by implala66+Sep 21 2009, 06:37 PM~15145034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Sep 21 2009, 05:06 PM~15144080
> *ABS brake sells a kit for 13" or 14" no modification necessary in either chrome or raw...Building a 62 rag right now and I'm using the kit on this car front and back with a ford 9" big bearing.
> *


have you put them on already and does it have a booster or is it a dual cylinder


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15147601
> *have you put them on already and does it have a booster or is it a dual cylinder
> *


and do you have a link for the kit


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

You can buy the kit with or without the booster, master cylinder, and proportioning valve. Yes i do have the kit and the bracket bolts right up to the stock spindle. The only thing not chrome is the mounting hardware. Abs also sells a booster/ master cylinder with built in proportioning valve for a cleaner setup. That's whats going in my 63 after the supershow.


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

the early impalas can be upgraded without worrying about running 13's. the wheels are offset, and the caliper sits outside the dish. the later impalas have clearance issues, and must run a spacer.

the abs kit is nice. the only issue that i have is that they make their own rotors. so if you need a replacement asap, you have to order it from them.


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Sep 21 2009, 09:47 PM~15147615
> *and do you have a link for the  kit
> *


http://www.abspowerbrake.com/pdf/absfinal2009catalog.pdf


page 17 or 18 for the chrome bolt on kit...


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Sep 21 2009, 09:58 PM~15147792
> *http://www.abspowerbrake.com/pdf/absfinal2009catalog.pdf
> page 17 or 18 for the chrome bolt on kit...
> *


man thanks a lot i use to have a 66 and had problems now on this 63 im all new im gonna check it out bro thanks :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I upgraded to disk brakes and run 13's.

Disk Brakes


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

This is what I did
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481045


----------

